# New phone



## Balbi (Nov 25, 2014)

Had it with Samsung, the S3's battery just depletes and even after a replacement I barely touch the damn thing.

Was thinking of returning to Blackberry, but was wondering if anyone had any recommendations. Essentially I want something with extremely good battery life, for twitter etc - and not too fussed about games, apps etc

Any suggestions?


----------



## Fingers (Nov 25, 2014)

Balbi said:


> Had it with Samsung, the S3's battery just depletes and even after a replacement I barely touch the damn thing.
> 
> Was thinking of returning to Blackberry, but was wondering if anyone had any recommendations. Essentially I want something with extremely good battery life, for twitter etc - and not too fussed about games, apps etc
> 
> Any suggestions?



Sounds like you have a rogue app which is caning your battery. A factory reset may sort your flagging S3 out if you are not ready to buy a new phone.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 26, 2014)

I've had it since it was released, I'm ready to dump it 

Will try a factory reset tonight though and see.


----------



## zenie (Nov 26, 2014)

You're doing something wrong or there is something up with the phone. How quickly does the battery run out?


----------



## Balbi (Nov 26, 2014)

100% down to 30-40% when screen flickers and it turns off in about an hour or so, with twitter checking every now and then.

That's with the replacement battery.


----------



## zenie (Nov 26, 2014)

Probably something wrong with the phone then. I have an s⁴ and the battery isn't the best but I reckon I get a good 3-4 hours of heavy use out of it. I have a spare battery.  see how long the battery lasts if you don't use it at all?

Don't get a BlackBerry ffs  thought about an s5?


----------



## Fingers (Nov 26, 2014)

Order of things I would do stuff

factory reset
pray to phone gods
another factory reset
pray to phone gods again but this time harder
buy a Nokia 2010
buy a Blackberry.


----------



## Onket (Nov 26, 2014)

My S3 is fucking shit too. Not as bad as yours Balbi, but enough to make me not want another Samsung (I thought they were the best thing ever when I had my S2).

Got to make it to May before the contract ends though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 26, 2014)

Balbi said:


> 100% down to 30-40% when screen flickers and it turns off in about an hour or so, with twitter checking every now and then.
> 
> That's with the replacement battery.


That sounds crap - there has to be something eating the battery or the phone/battery itself is fucked.  

The battery on my phone last for ages, even with heavy use (blackberry z30).


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2014)

I bought an extended battery for my S4, well worth it , you have to get another back bit for it as the battery is BIG , so the phone isn't as slim .


----------



## Onket (Nov 26, 2014)

marty21 said:


> I bought an extended battery for my S4, well worth it , you have to get another back bit for it as the battery is BIG , so the phone isn't as slim .


How much? What's the S4 like?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 27, 2014)

Onket said:


> How much? What's the S4 like?


 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...nded battery&sprefix=SAMSUNG+S4+EXTEN,aps,446

£20 - I really like the S4, pity I smashed the screen, but it still works so I haven't bothered getting the screen replaced as I didn't take out insurance and it would have cost £150 or so to get it done


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 27, 2014)

Moto G is hard to argue with...


----------



## zenie (Nov 27, 2014)

marty21 said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...nded battery&sprefix=SAMSUNG+S4+EXTEN,aps,446
> 
> £20 - I really like the S4, pity I smashed the screen, but it still works so I haven't bothered getting the screen replaced as I didn't take out insurance and it would have cost £150 or so to get it done


Nah it's 60 quid. I know cos I need to do mine so asked at the phone shops on the market in Brixton


----------



## souljacker (Nov 27, 2014)

My S3 does the same. It's just an awful awful phone that has given me nothing but problems since buying and totally soured my experience of Samsung. Contract ends on the 5th Dec so I'm going sim only and buying a moto g.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 27, 2014)

Factory reset appears to have done it some good. Going to test run it today and see.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Nov 27, 2014)

I took the plunge and bought my first real smartarse phone. Xperia Z1 going cheapish as Sony are on the Z3 now I believe. I luv it to bits.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 27, 2014)

Onket said:


> My S3 is fucking shit too. Not as bad as yours Balbi, but enough to make me not want another Samsung (I thought they were the best thing ever when I had my S2).
> 
> Got to make it to May before the contract ends though.



I'm on my third battery in two years with an S3.....
It still is better than the iphone I had before...


----------



## Balbi (Nov 27, 2014)

Nope, sod it.

3hr 23m on battery, down to 27% battery and flickering and going into no service mode when using any apps. Irritatingly recieves messages, but attempting to view them shuts down phone's connectivity.

Screen on lowest setting too, with only low power colours etc in viewing.

Battery use breakdown: 55% on screen, 13% on idle, 11% android system, 6% twitter, 6% cell standby, 4% android OS, 3% Facebook, 2% Chrome, 2% Google Play Services.

Haven't touched it since 08:00, used it for 10 minutes at 11ish and now it's basically useless.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 27, 2014)

And now it won't even turn on, despite me turning it off just after that last post. Just flashes the Samsung screen repeatedly.

Stupid phone.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 27, 2014)

Moto G

No need to spend more


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 27, 2014)

Xperia Z3 Compact

2-3 day battery life, as well as being a nearly top of the range phone. This is the cheapest place I've seen it by a long shot.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 27, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Moto G
> 
> No need to spend more



I was waiting for you and your Moto G


----------



## Crispy (Nov 27, 2014)

*dance dance dance*

EDIT: Honestly, this much phone for this little money? Spend the difference between this and a top-end samsung on steaks or something.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2014)

zenie said:


> Nah it's 60 quid. I know cos I need to do mine so asked at the phone shops on the market in Brixton


Tempted by £60 , my research basically was asking 1 place in Hackney


----------



## Onket (Nov 28, 2014)

The camera on the Moto G sounds pretty rubbish.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 28, 2014)

seconded on the z3 compact, gets excellent reviews, and apparently has a-mazing battery life, good camera, microsd card slot, etc.

I've got an s5, and it's a big leap up from the s3, much nicer screen, much better battery life, and 4g  (although the battery's started to wain, but that might be down to the sony remote control app I've installed, which is excellent in a lot of aspects, except the fact that it pings sony servers twice every 30 minutes, despite me not being on the same wifi network as the tv, and having notifications set to off, oh and it always recommends watching Ninja Warriors, but that's another matter. )


----------



## Mapped (Nov 28, 2014)

If you want something a bit better than the Moto G the Nexus 5 16GB is £270 in PC World.


----------



## Chz (Nov 29, 2014)

Mapped said:


> If you want something a bit better than the Moto G the Nexus 5 16GB is £270 in PC World.


That's a bit of a ripoff for the smaller version of a year old phone. I paid that for the 32GB months ago. Don't get me wrong, it's a great phone, but no way would I pay £270 for the 16GB one a year after it came out.

Vodafone had the 16GB LG G2 (same guts as an N5, but a bit better screen/camera/battery) for £150, but that was a Friday deal and sold out.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 29, 2014)

Chz said:


> That's a bit of a ripoff for the smaller version of a year old phone. I paid that for the 32GB months ago. Don't get me wrong, it's a great phone, but no way would I pay £270 for the 16GB one a year after it came out.
> 
> Vodafone had the 16GB LG G2 (same guts as an N5, but a bit better screen/camera/battery) for £150, but that was a Friday deal and sold out.



You did well with that price on the 32GB, you can't find them anywhere apart from Google right now. The Nexus 5 hasn't come down in price much from what I can tell. I've been keeping an eye on it as the screen on mine has been replaced 3 times and is cracked again. I don't want to shell out for a Samsung (and I don't like the touchwizz stuff). I want a vanilla andriod phone and the N6 is too big/pricey.


----------



## zenie (Dec 2, 2014)

zenie said:


> Nah it's 60 quid. I know cos I need to do mine so asked at the phone shops on the market in Brixton



And then I dropped it and the LCD is leaking all underneath...digitiser is fucked, gonna have to get a new phone tomorrow.

What did you get Balbi?


----------



## Balbi (Dec 3, 2014)

Hah, I haven't yet. Waiting on delicious backpay to be able to afford it


----------



## zenie (Dec 3, 2014)

Balbi said:


> Hah, I haven't yet. Waiting on delicious backpay to be able to afford it



I had a look around yesterday, nothing was gonna be *better* for me than either an s4/s5/note (I don't want a contract for the next 2 years - commitmentphobe innit  ) and they are all pretty pricey to buy simfree.

I took the phone in for repair and it'll cost me £110 to do so will do that and order a new Otterbox and never take it out. TBH the s4 had lasted me a year in an otterbox with no scratches and I'd dropped it plenty of time so just need to be disciplined.


----------

